# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Brown Stew Chicken

## Reggae Roy

I made my own brown stew chicken last night. I checked several recipes on the internet and made up my own recipe. It came out really good.

Here is my recipe:
1) Prepare chicken.
Whole chicken - diced into pieces and rubbed with fresh lime juice.

2) Prepare marinade:
* 1 15 oz can of diced tomatoes
* 2 cloves of garlic (chopped)
* 1 onion (chopped)
* 3-4 scallions (sliced)
* 1/2 green pepper (small pieces)
* 1/2 red bell pepper (small pieces)
* 1 Scotch Bonnet pepper (chopped finely)
* 1-2 teaspoons of ground all spice
* 3-4 sprigs of fresh thyme
* 3 tablespoons of soy sauce
* salt and pepper to taste

Let chicken marinate for at least 2 hours (overnight is best)

3) Cooking
* Remove chicken pieces from marinade and save marinade.
* Lightly brown chicken in olive oil (in small batches)
* Put browned chicken, the rest of the marinade, and 3-4 sliced carrots in a pan.
* Cook on med-high heat for about 10 minutes (stirring frequently)
* Add 1 16 oz can of coconut milk
* Add enough water to cover the meat
* Bring to a boil
* Turn down heat and let simmer for about 20 minutes (stirring frequently).

We love it with some rice and peas. Mmmmm.

Please let me know if you try it and how you like it.

----------


## Islander

I must say brown stew chicken is one of my faves!!  

Peace,
Islander - Brynn

----------


## Lovely

sounds very yummy, I am going to try this when I get home...

----------

